# bang into



## kc1005

Ciao.  Mi piacerebbe dire a mia figlia mentre corre "Don't bang into anything" o specificamente "Don't bang into the chair".  WR da' "sbattere contro" ma un'amica mia italiana mi aveva menzionato  l'uso del verbo "finire" in questo contesto. Direi "Non sbattere contro il muro" o "contro niente" o posso anche dire "Non finire sul muro..."?  Grazie!


----------



## Gianfry

Maybe "andare a finire/sbattere contro qualcosa".
Maybe more context would help.
You mean something like "Watch out or you'll bang into the chair"?

PS I love your perpetual speech fights with your daughter


----------



## macforever

KC1005, le frasi che hai usato sono corrette. In aggiunta ai suggerimenti di Gianfry, sempre ottimi, potrei suggerirti "_attenta a non urtare la sedia_... or whatever.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  Non so se posso dare piu' contesto ma e' qualcosa che mi trovo volere dire ogni giorno!    Comunque e' corretto la proposizione "sul" o devo usare "nel"?  " Attenta a non andare a finire nel/sul muro".  Anche posso dire "Non andare a finire su/in niente" per "Don't run/bang into anything"?  Grazie.


----------



## macforever

Puoi dire: 
Attenta a non andare a sbattere da nessuna parte.
Attenta a non finire sul muro/ addosso al muro.
Attenta a non sbattere al muro.
And so on...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Kc 

I'd use "contro": Attenta a non sbattere _contro_ il muro.

Ciao!


----------



## Gianfry

kc1005 said:


> Anche posso dire "Non andare a finire su/in niente" per "Don't run/bang into anything"?  Grazie.


I'd say: "Attanta a non andare a sbattere (da qualche parte)".
Most of the times you can avoid the part in brackets.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie per tutte le risposte!  Un'altra domanda...sono sinonimi "finire" e "andare a finire" in questo contesto?  Quindi, posso dire o "Sei finita sul muro" o "Sei andata a finire sul muro" e significherebbero la stessa cosa se volessi dire "You banged into the wall"?


----------



## macforever

It makes no difference.


----------



## Gianfry

Attenta a non finire contro il muro 
Attenta a non andare a finire contro il muro 

Non finire contro il muro  Well, maybe not really wrong, but very odd to me
Non andare a finire contro il muro


----------



## kc1005

E se volessi dire "You banged into me/Mommy" potrei dire "Sei finita su di me / su Mamma"?  Grazie!


----------



## Gianfry

kc1005 said:


> E se volessi dire "You banged into me/Mommy" potrei dire "Sei finita su di me / su Mamma"?  Grazie!


_Mi sei finita addosso
Sei finita addosso a mamma_


----------



## macforever

Gianfry said:


> Attenta a non finire contro il muro
> Attenta a non andare a finire contro il muro
> 
> Non finire contro il muro  Well, maybe not really wrong, but very odd to me
> Non finire contro il muro


_Non finire contro il muro_ è informale ma assolutamente corretto, in questo registro linguistico. 
Naturalmente invito altri amici del forum a dire la loro


----------



## kc1005

Ciao!  Sto cercando di dire a mia figlia mentre aspettiamo a mangiare nel ristorante (prima che siamo seduti) " Watch out / move out of the way so that people that are trying to get by don't bang into you"?
"Stai attenta / muoviti così le persone che passano non ti finiscono addosso / non sbattono contro di te / non ti urtano".
When I say that people will bang into her, I don't mean hard...I don't know if that makes a difference...Grazie!


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi kc - Like you, I'm waiting to hear how Italians will say it. But for the Italians who may be wondering, wouldn't you say "bump into" since you don't mean a "hard" collision?  I wonder if that makes a difference in the translation.
(and by the way, thanks to your great questions, I am learning Italian along with your baby )


----------



## Matrap

"(Stai) attenta/spostati sennò le persone che passano ti vengono a sbattere/addosso".


----------



## kc1005

Grazie Matrap...and, yes, joanvillafane, I agree..."bump into" is much better!  Thanks...and I'm glad my questions help you!


----------



## Necsus

kc1005 said:


> Ciao!  Vorrei dire a mia figlia, mentre aspettiamo di mangiare al ristorante (prima di sederci) " Watch out / move out of the way so that people that are trying to get by don't bang into you"?
> "Stai attenta / muoviti così le persone che passano non ti finiscono addosso / non sbattono contro di te / non ti urtano".
> When I say that people will bang into her, I don't mean hard...I don't know if that makes a difference...Grazie!


Un'altra possibilità abbastanza comune nel parlato è "Togliti dal passaggio, o\altrimenti le persone..."


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, KC.


kc1005 said:


> "Stai attenta / muoviti così le persone che passano *non ti finiscono addosso / non sbattono contro di te / non ti urtano*".


"Non ti urtano" è la soluzione migliore.
"Non ti vengono addosso" è colloquiale e nel tuo contesto va quindi comunque bene (userei "vengono" come proposto anche da Matrap e non "finiscono" perché quest'ultimo verbo dà l'idea che le persone che urtano tua figlia la investano con l'intero corpo).
"Non ti prendono contro" è un'alternativa alla soluzione precedente molto usata in Italia settentrionale (non so altrove).
Eviterei il verbo "sbattere" in questo caso, perché implica un impatto di maggior forza e hai spiegato che non è quello che intendi.

EDIT: Riguardo a "muoviti", ha per lo più il significato di "sbrigati" (a meno che tu non dica "muoviti di lì", ma è poco usato); i verbi più usati sono "spostati (di lì)" come suggerito da Matrap o "togliti di lì/togliti dal passaggio" come suggerito Necsus. Se si volesse esprimere un rimprovero piuttosto sgarbato si direbbe invece "levati di lì" (lo si usa per esprimere scocciatura, con qualcuno con cui si sta quasi litigando, per esempio dopo avergli detto varie volte di spostarsi senza essere mai stati ascoltati).


----------



## kc1005

Grazie Necsus & Connie per i suggerimenti addizionali!


----------



## kc1005

E' ancora possibile usare "cosi'" come ho fatto io? 
 "Spostati / Togliti da li' cosi' le persone che passano non ti vengono addosso"
Mi pare che "senno'" sia piu' usato, ma vorrei sapere nel caso in cui lo dicessi.
Grazie!!


----------



## Lorena1970

kc1005 said:


> "Spostati / Togliti da li' cosi' le persone che passano non ti vengono addosso"



Another very colloquial expression is "_Stai fuori dai piedi_, così le persone che passano......"


----------



## Connie Eyeland

kc1005 said:


> E' ancora possibile usare "cosi'" come ho fatto io? "Spostati / Togliti da li' cosi' le persone che passano non ti vengono addosso". Mi pare che "senno'" sia piu' usato, ma vorrei sapere nel caso in cui lo dicessi.


Sono due costruzioni diverse ma equivalenti: "così" + forma negativa (come hai giustamente scritto tu), oppure "sennò" (o il sinonimo "altrimenti") + forma affermativa.
_"Spostati da lì, così chi passa non ti urta" = "Spostati da lì, [sennò/altrimenti] chi passa ti [potrebbe/può] urtare". _
Non è automatico che succeda che tutti quelli che passano urtino la bambina e quindi in questa seconda versione ho aggiunto il verbo "potere".


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Se una persona continua a "bang their chair into the chair" di un'altra persona, ma non intenziolmente.  Per esempio, sono seduti "back to back" in un ristorante e uno si muove spesso la sedia. Come direi ,"He kept banging his chair into me"?
"Continuava a sbattermi addosso con la sedia"?
Grazie!


----------



## CPA

_Very_ infuriating.

_Continuava a urtarmi la sedia con la sua.

_"Sbattere" is a bit strong here, as is "bang". I'd say "knock".


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, CPA!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, KC.

Una possibile variante della proposta di CPA (=> ciao) è: _[Continuava a urtare/Urtava continuamente] la mia sedia con la sua_.

E' vero che "sbattere" è più intenso di "urtare" e che quindi il secondo è più adatto per descrivere l'azione in questione, ma è anche vero che nel linguaggio colloquiale si usa decisamente più il primo (con la preposizione "contro"), quindi direi anche: _[Continuava a sbattere/Sbatteva continuamente] [lo schienale della sua sedia contro quello della mia/ lo schienale della sua sedia contro il mio/ la sua sedia contro la mia].
_La tua frase è una versione un po' semplificata (nel senso che sembra che questa persona con la sua sedia urti te anziché la tua sedia), ma nel parlato informale si dice anche come hai scritto tu, purché cambi preposizione:_



			"Continuava a sbattermi addosso contro con la sedia"?
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## kc1005

Ciao di nuovo!  Come potrei chiedere a mia figlia "Why do You keep bangimg into the couch?" quando sta in piedi davanti al divano e muove il culetto avanti e indietro e ogni volta che a indietro, batte il divano?

"Perché continui a battere /sbattere? contro il divano?"

Grazie!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Why do You jeep bangimg into the couch?


Intendi "Why do you keep banging into the couch", vero?
Io direi "Perché continui a [dare colpi al divano/urtare il divano]?" (se ho ben capito il movimento che hai descritto).
Non userei "sbattere" in questo caso, se dà solo dei colpetti col sederino contro il divano.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, Connie!  Sì, intendevo "keep"...the spell check always does that to me!


----------



## kc1005

Ciao!  Se mia figlia continua a "bang her head" contro il divano in modo scherzoso, dovrei usare "Non continuare a dare colpi al divano con la testa" o Non urtare il divano con la testa" o qualcos'altro?

Grazie!!!


----------



## CPA

Hi KC, good to see you! 

_Smettila di dare testate al divano.
Non prendere il povero divano a testate. 


_Variations on the theme.


----------



## kc1005

Thanks so much, CPA!


----------



## kc1005

Potreste dirmi, per favore, se le mie tentative sono sbagliate?  Grazie!


----------



## Alessandrino

kc1005 said:


> "Non continuare a dare colpi al divano con la testa"


It's not wrong. But it sounds a bit awkward, maybe overly formal. I'd say it's very unlikely you could hear this construction, especially considering the context.


			
				kc1005 said:
			
		

> Non urtare il divano con la testa" o qualcos'altro?


It's grammatically correct. But we don't use _urtare_ when someone hits something/someone else on purpose.

Glad to see that your daughter keeps banging into things as she grows up


----------



## kc1005

Thank you for the explanation!  
(It's actually my younger daughter, now 16 months )


----------



## Alessandrino

kc1005 said:


> (It's actually my younger daughter, now 16 months )


It must be in the family, then!


----------

